# Building My Dream (budget) Monitoring Environment: Would Love Advice!



## Geep (Dec 9, 2012)

It actually wont be my dream environment, but the bare minimum acoustic environment to satisfy my ends, using JBL LRS 8" 4300 series monitors, and aiming to build a room quiet enough so I can hear what's going, record, mix and master some tracks. 

I have a 50 square meter shed which is SURROUNDED by noise, left of me is a tattoo studio that love to party, to the right is band practice spaces, industrial area, people live upstairs, no insulation, you get me... 

Naturally you would move as far away from this space as possible, to do what i'm doing, but to give context: a very reputable recording studio, producing some of the biggest NZ bands have just moved to the shed next door, its extremely cheap due to the decrepit quality of the building, that's why its handy, everywhere else is out my price range. 

So already I have three and a half weather grade ply with 2 by 4 frames built around the edges which makes about a 2.2 * 6 meter square at the back of this space. My plan is to lay these down on underlay, fill them up up with concrete, build brick or cinder block walls ontop or around the sides, make a fake ceiling, and tada! get making music.... (i plan to record in it as well, and will make some sort of connection to have computer/noisy equipment outside the room. 

I relalise its wise not to make a 90 degree square structure, so will look at making a small angle on one side, although I don't yet know which one. 

I'm also lookin into building helmholtz bass traps. Should I do this based on measures first, and build them oustide the room or should i build the room, test the acoustic and then apply? 

Any advice greatly appreciated. I'm a student (fortunately studying physics) on extremely small budget, so most material will have to be shaven off the undersides of bus shelters etc... :huh:


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to HTS mate! :wave:

I moved your thread to the Acoustics forum - it looks more like you are looking for advice on treatment. If that is not the case, let me know.


----------

